# To rejoin or not??



## speccy1 (22 May 2015)

I`m stuck on this one

I was a member of my local club for about 3 years, we all live in/around a small town so pretty close nit. I left because I got involved with the committee and things got a bit heavy for me, so I left the committee and the club. Now I`m wishing I hadn`t. Anybody I meet keeps asking where I`ve been and when I`m coming back, which is nice, I must say.

BUT......over the last 9 months I have got to like the freedom, I ride when I want and for as long as I want, and there is no guilt for having a lay in on a Sunday morning. I was never at pro standard (lol!!) but could stand my ground on any club ride so I know that I have the ability.

I also miss the people, at the moment I feel like a complete and utter billy no mates.

What to do???????????????

I am torn...........................


----------



## jack smith (22 May 2015)

I like doing both solo rides where i can relax and club runs that are flatout i say just join the club again but just because your in a club dosent mean your obliged to ride with them EVERY time, do what you wish when you wish!


----------



## speccy1 (22 May 2015)

I must say I was always "buzzing" when I got home from a club ride


----------



## speccy1 (22 May 2015)

I like the kit too, am wearing it in my avatar!


----------



## jack smith (22 May 2015)

Looks smart from what i can see, some of them around here make me gag  club runs are a good buzz for me too but they are hard work and sometimes my idea of a good ride is taking iteasy and enjoying the oudoors!


----------



## speccy1 (22 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Looks smart from what i can see, some of them around here make me gag  club runs are a good buzz for me too but they are hard work and sometimes my idea of a good ride is taking iteasy and enjoying the oudoors!


I agree, I like both ends of the scale, going balls out in a group is great for fitness, but bumbling around on your own is very relaxing and lets you think!


----------



## speccy1 (22 May 2015)

I was on a hilly 25 mile TT in that photo - in quite a lot of pain, LOL!


----------



## outlash (23 May 2015)

I haven't renewed my subs with my local this year for various reasons, I've missed certain aspects but not to the extent that I'll re-join. I think you sound more enthusiastic. Why not re-join? Is there a rule about having to do the club run every week? 

Tony.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2015)

The club I belong too has over 75+ rides a week going out, some only have one rider on. I would say join back up and control what you want to do and not let others dictate for you. 

All this having to do the Sunday run is rubbish, we have about 150 members but only 10 or so regular Sunday run riders, not sure the others are racked with guilt I know I am not.


----------



## Venod (23 May 2015)

Re join, you don't have to attend all runs and don't get involved with the committee, I am ever grateful to people who organise and enjoy committee duties but its not for everyone, when I was younger it was chain gangs and time trials that ruined the simple pleasure of getting out on the bike, nowadays I pick the club rides I want to go on and enjoy my solo outings.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2015)

Afnug, whilst I agree with some of your post many people myself included got a lot of pleasure out of racing and chain gangs, so I am not sure the word ruined is for everybody.

One of the nice things about cycling is the many aspects of it.


----------



## Venod (23 May 2015)

screenman said:


> Afnug, whilst I agree with some of your post many people myself included got a lot of pleasure out of racing and chain gangs, so I am not sure the word ruined is for everybody.
> 
> One of the nice things about cycling is the many aspects of it.



Probably ruined is the wrong word. I did enjoy the chain gang ( still do occasionally) I should have said don't lose sight of the simple pleasure of a bike ride, not every ride is a race, I don't miss Time Trialling thou, but I know it is loved by some riders.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jun 2015)

I understand what you mean about the freedom, but you seem to be answering your own question.

Ride during the week when YOU want, and get back with your old club and mates and ride with them on Sundays. 

Seems an easy solution.


----------



## yello (13 Jun 2015)

Sounds to me like you want to rejoin, so do it. You must have enjoyed it so it sounds silly to deny yourself.

Don't feel obliged to take on duties or organisational roles. You don't have to so don't feel guilty about it!

Pick and choose your rides. Ride alone when you want, with the club when you want. Don't feel obligated in any direction. Do rides because you want to, not because you feel you ought. Doing anything out of a sense of obligation is a fun killer.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2015)

I'm in a club but only do 1 or 2 Sunday runs each year. I join some of the Saturday rides and a few other activities.

Most of my riding is on my own but in the winter and occasionally at other times it's useful.

Being a club member doesn't commit you to every ride.


----------



## speccy1 (14 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the recent replies guys, only just seen them

I have renewed my membership a couple of weeks ago, but since then I haven`t had the bottle to go back which is just daft as I know a lot of people there and it will be just like I never left. I think once I have bitten the bullet and done one ride things will be fine, I just need a kick up the rear end!

When I do start though, my guilt button will be switched to off, I`m not getting involved with any running/politics, just riding, and when I want to ride at that........


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2015)

I had a fall out with a couple of our committee guy's. So i started riding with another club, the new club is the best thing i ever did, Still ride with a few guy's and girls from the old club. But they are just mates rides, There are to many little hitlers get involved on committees, i stay clear of them now, but am always there to support the club any way i can.


----------



## speccy1 (14 Jun 2015)

derrick said:


> I had a fall out with a couple of our committee guy's. So i started riding with another club, the new club is the best thing i ever did, Still ride with a few guy's and girls from the old club. But they are just mates rides, There are to many little hitlers get involved on committees, i stay clear of them now, but am always there to support the club any way i can.



Me joining the committee was the start of my demise and it killed all the fun, it felt like a thankless second full time job, so as a result I pulled the plug on the lot. My nearest alternative club is 15 miles away so not really realistic. I just need to get out there and get on with it!


----------



## yello (15 Jun 2015)

speccy1 said:


> I think once I have bitten the bullet and done one ride things will be fine, I just need a kick up the rear end!.



You definitely *don't* need a kick up the rear end! To be honest, you sound like you're building this up into something it is not. So calm yourself, chill out. Riding is something you enjoy, right? So think only of that. Forget the rest. Chances are that old clubmates will welcome you back, be pleased to see you and think nothing of why you stopped riding with them.

So you're right. Do the ride, it'll be fine.


----------



## speccy1 (15 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> You definitely *don't* need a kick up the rear end! To be honest, you sound like you're building this up into something it is not. So calm yourself, chill out. Riding is something you enjoy, right? So think only of that. Forget the rest. Chances are that old clubmates will welcome you back, be pleased to see you and think nothing of why you stopped riding with them.
> 
> So you're right. Do the ride, it'll be fine.


Thanks yello


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2015)

Do not put off too tomorrow that which you can do today.


----------

